# Chocolate Albino Leopard Gecko?



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

That happens when they are incubated at lower temps right? It's not a Morph in itself? I can't remember.
There's one at a shop near-ish to me, but it's £75 and that, although the shop is BRILLIANT seems awfully steep for an Albino...
Awh, I so wanted another Leo =[ Can't warrent spending £75 on an Albino though.
Sad now, I wanted an excuse to visit the shop.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep chocolate albino is not a separate morph, it's a name used when they are darker in colour to normal albinos, usually like you say due to low incubation temps. it's still a tremper, bell or rain water just a darker coloured one, although the term chocolate albino generally is used for dark trempers. Americans call them Dookie's I believe : victory:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

So £75 is way off the mark? Although now, someone I know that works there said it has Snake eyes so I'm think it might be Tremper Eclipse? She's sending me some photos tomorrow. We shall see. I don't need another Eclipse this year but I want to know what warrants the high price tag. They've only got her advertised as an Albino though...


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

i retail thats about right for a albino depends on the morph i seen trempers for 50-55 bells for 65-70 rain waters go anythink up to 100 depending on the hets etc


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Madhouse5 said:


> i retail thats about right for a albino depends on the morph i seen trempers for 50-55 bells for 65-70 rain waters go anythink up to 100 depending on the hets etc


Remind me not to go to Shops near you, lol. The most you'll pay for any straight Albino here is about £55.
Tbh, they don't know what it is, but it's a proven breeder so maybe that's why they hiked the price up.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

thats the thing people see show prices and think there the norm but retail so much more you do get good deals but that mostly places that breed there own thought you was going donny save your money for there


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Madhouse5 said:


> thats the thing people see show prices and think there the norm but retail so much more you do get good deals but that mostly places that breed there own thought you was going donny save your money for there


I was but I'm not now 
Mum and I decided it would be better to use the money she would have spent on me there to get my viv stacks ordered before Xmas 
Then we can start saving in the new year for next september's Donny and the second Hamm of 2013


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

lol yeah sound good need a passport would like to go ham next year but then i could get more leo`s lol


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Madhouse5 said:


> lol yeah sound good need a passport would like to go ham next year but then i could get more leo`s lol


Lol. 
If we go to Hamm I'm after a 'Chameleon Gecko' rather than a Leo  lol.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

would love one day a crocodile lizard but when i can have a big display tank


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Madhouse5 said:


> would love one day a crocodile lizard but when i can have a big display tank


My dream is a Lace Monitor, but I think I'm just going to have to keep dreaming lol.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

lol yeah we all have them


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Madhouse5 said:


> would love one day a crocodile lizard but when i can have a big display tank


They don't do all that much, mostly spend their time sitting in the water looking at you lol. 


Around here you are looking around 45 to 65 for an adult albino leo, so 75 for an albino that was incubated lower and wouldn't genetically pass on that darker colouring would be steep for around here, but pretty average with alot of pet shop prices.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Lol.
> If we go to Hamm I'm after a 'Chameleon Gecko' rather than a Leo  lol.


You won't get a 'chameleon gecko', even at Hamm, they're from Oz!
You're referring to the genus Eurydactylodes I'm assuming? Or 'bauers chameleon gecko'?
That is why common names are so stupid. If you're going to get into rarer species you should think about learning their scientific names


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Chris18 said:


> You won't get a 'chameleon gecko', even at Hamm, they're from Oz!
> You're referring to the genus Eurydactylodes I'm assuming? Or 'bauers chameleon gecko'?
> That is why common names are so stupid. If you're going to get into rarer species you should think about learning their scientific names


I was looking at some Eurydactylodes Agricolae the other day, quite interesting looking geckos.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> You won't get a 'chameleon gecko', even at Hamm, they're from Oz!
> You're referring to the genus Eurydactylodes I'm assuming? Or 'bauers chameleon gecko'?
> That is why common names are so stupid. If you're going to get into rarer species you should think about learning their scientific names


You and I spoke about this a while ago lol. Yes, not the Auzzy one.

If I was on my Laptop, I may have Wiki'd the Scientific Name as I know that's what I need to learn, however, right now my brain is still decifering the more complex Leo morphs, one step at a time!

But yes. Bauers Chameleon Gecko.
The Auzzy ones are stunning though  but they have those importation laws for a reason


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> I was looking at some Eurydactylodes Agricolae the other day, quite interesting looking geckos.


Get some. They're not the most attractive of animals but theyre certainly funny, not scared to be out in the open (unless you approach and then they spin round the side of the vine) and are slightly active during the day. Easy to care for and house. I love the genus


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Chris18 said:


> Get some. They're not the most attractive of animals but theyre certainly funny, not scared to be out in the open (unless you approach and then they spin round the side of the vine) and are slightly active during the day. Easy to care for and house. I love the genus


Nah not buying anymore gecko species, i've sold the majority of what i used to keep now. Retics take up most of the room now lol. But they looked pretty cool,


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I love Eurydactylodes Agricolae.AWESOME.:2thumb:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

GECKO MICK said:


> I love Eurydactylodes Agricolae.AWESOME.:2thumb:





NBLADE said:


> Nah not buying anymore gecko species, i've sold the majority of what i used to keep now. Retics take up most of the room now lol. But they looked pretty cool,





Chris18 said:


> Get some. They're not the most attractive of animals but theyre certainly funny, not scared to be out in the open (unless you approach and then they spin round the side of the vine) and are slightly active during the day. Easy to care for and house. I love the genus





NBLADE said:


> I was looking at some Eurydactylodes Agricolae the other day, quite interesting looking geckos.



Evidently I need to do some thorough research between now and Hamm #1 and get me some if they really are that interesting!
My mum thinks they are ugly


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Evidently I need to do some thorough research between now and Hamm #1 and get me some if they really are that interesting!
> My mum thinks they are ugly


They're not ugly, just not everyone's cups of tea.
My juvenile male is awesome, he weighs 3 grams and takes locust from my fingers.
PM me if you want how I care for mine or videos/pictures : victory:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> They're not ugly, just not everyone's cups of tea.
> My juvenile male is awesome, he weighs 3 grams and takes locust from my fingers.
> PM me if you want how I care for mine or videos/pictures : victory:


3 GRAMS?! Are you serious? Omg. I might break them....I'm so clumbsy. Honestly I'm dreading when I have Leo babies hatch...they are going to be so small and I'm going to squish them or something.

But, yes, let me have a little read about them tomorrow/Tuesday and I'll drop you a PM. I find set up advise and behavioural habits are better coming from someone who has them currently rather than a book or website 
We'll see how much they appeal after that!


I've been reading up on ''Leachies'', not opening another iFail page to get the scientific name my phone will explode. 
THEY ARE MONSTEROUS. HUGE! Unless all the people on Google have tiny hands.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> 3 GRAMS?! Are you serious? Omg. I might break them....I'm so clumbsy. Honestly I'm dreading when I have Leo babies hatch...they are going to be so small and I'm going to squish them or something.
> 
> But, yes, let me have a little read about them tomorrow/Tuesday and I'll drop you a PM. I find set up advise and behavioural habits are better coming from someone who has them currently rather than a book or website
> We'll see how much they appeal after that!
> ...


He was more like 2 grams when i got him, and nearly a year old :whistling2:
Adults females dwarf the males.. Males get approx 7 grams if that and females 7-12 grams :lol2:
Rhacodactylus leachianus, I'm not a fan of them... animated giants bean bags if you ask me :gasp:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> He was more like 2 grams when i got him, and nearly a year old :whistling2:
> Adults females dwarf the males.. Males get approx 7 grams if that and females 7-12 grams :lol2:
> Rhacodactylus leachianus, I'm not a fan of them... animated giants bean bags if you ask me :gasp:


So tiny :flrt:


Animated bean bags? Lol. I thought they looked more like those Sand Animal Lizards


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Chris18 said:


> He was more like 2 grams when i got him, and nearly a year old :whistling2:
> Adults females dwarf the males.. Males get approx 7 grams if that and females 7-12 grams :lol2:
> Rhacodactylus leachianus, I'm not a fan of them... animated giants bean bags if you ask me :gasp:



:gasp: leachies are great fun


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

NBLADE said:


> :gasp: leachies are great fun
> 
> image
> 
> image


Gimme.

They just look so cuddly. Lol.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Gimme.
> 
> They just look so cuddly. Lol.


he wasn't that friendly, was alright until you wanted to move him, then he would have a little pop at you, he is a henkeli though, wont get as big as a leachie leachie, he wasn't far off full grown.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

NBLADE said:


> he wasn't that friendly, was alright until you wanted to move him, then he would have a little pop at you, he is a henkeli though, wont get as big as a leachie leachie, he wasn't far off full grown.


He's pretty impressive when you consider my biggest Leo is 79g.


----------

